

Is Computer Science the New Latin? - gongfudoi
http://weblogs.java.net/blog/cayhorstmann/archive/2008/04/is_computer_sci.html

======
rguzman
A more useful piece of data would perhaps be the ratio of entrants to the
software industry to the demand for them and a projection of this number to
5,10 and 15 years. For instance, the percentage of freshmen majoring in
physics is abysmally low, but the selectivity of graduate programs says that
is not enough demand for them.

------
osipov
Looks like College Board is dead set on guaranteeing that I should have a job
for a long time.

